

Twitter now support Geolocation in their API (and soon...) - uggedal
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/08/location-location-location.html

======
swilliams
Sounds like a perfect feature for Twitter to have. Will it be a separate
property on a tweet or will it impact the 140 character limit? From the post
it sounds like something separate, just making sure.

Hopefully you can easily turn that feature on and off; sometimes I wouldn't
want my location known.

